# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Ron Paul Shocker On Cnn! Next!

## Naraku

I'm watching Situation Room right now!

----------


## Starks

Holy $#@! We Did It!

----------


## robertwerden

go go go

----------


## TheIndependent

Someone record this for YouTube, stat!

----------


## mtbaird5687

He said, "GOP Underdog Ron Paul with another fundraising shocker! Wait until you hear how much hes raised today...More after the break"

Everyone turn to CNN and see!

----------


## Ozwest

Please give commentary.

----------


## MsDoodahs

WOO HOO!

And it's going to go even BIGGER tonight, because I know some are holding their donations until later on...

WOO HOO!

----------


## ClayTrainor

lets hope they dont downplay it like they do with every other rp story.

----------


## Naraku

Oh man 8 topics started at like the exact same time!

----------


## Starks

> lets hope they dont downplay it like they do with every other rp story.


It's a SHOCKER.

----------


## matthylland

tuned in...

----------


## FrankRep

Not an underdog anymore Mr. Blitzer!

----------


## mport1

Yes!  Please don't be a hit piece (crosses fingers).

----------


## reaver

oh dat's funny. Hello Mr. Edwards... lmao

----------


## kalami

it's john edwards

----------


## mtbaird5687

Exactly. Hopefully he'll get more media coverage after today.

----------


## Paulitician

Is it fair to expect this to be on youtube soon?

----------


## wgadget

Thanks for alerting MORE people to donate, Wolf!

----------


## RonPaulFever

Where can I stream CNN?

----------


## Starks

How can you spin 2 million?

----------


## JoshLowry

On Wolf Blitzer's show, right?

----------


## Magsec

First they piss off the general viewing audience by reporting the fact that RP makes millions in a day, then they'll piss us off by offering a negative opinion about it all.  That's how it works.

----------


## yaz

"The only thing worse than people talking about you is no one talking about you"

----------


## Starks

> First they piss off the general viewing audience by reporting the fact that RP makes millions in a day, then they'll piss us off by offering a negative opinion about it all.  That's how it works.


I forgot about that....

----------


## rockwell

underdog.

I'm surprised he didn't mention his rumbled suit, navy blue socks and sneakers.

what an a-hole.

I wish people would kick their media habit.

----------


## Starks

> underdog.
> 
> I'm surprised he didn't mention his rumbled suit, navy blue socks and sneakers.
> 
> what an a-hole.
> 
> I wish people would kick their media habit.


Blitzer is a saint compared to O'RLY.

----------


## matthylland

Edwards on right now....im expecting A story on Ron Paul after another break...that or a typical CNN story... a 30 second clip saying Ron Paul got money then commercials...

----------


## ajuggalossickness

yeah we did it we are the best lets give ourselves a pat on the back then melt are credit cards more in the name of liberty

----------


## Starks

Edwards needs to learn that a "hands off" approach does wonders for peace.

----------


## ItsTime

did we miss it?

----------


## BLS

So, have they talked about RP yet or not??

----------


## Naraku

"It's a huge surprise!" - Wolf Blitzer

We're going to have to wait for Biden, grrr.

----------


## matthylland

> So, have they talked about RP yet or not??


no, they are going to a break now again

"Its a HUGE suprise...stay tuned"

----------


## kalami

not yet 

quote: "Ron Paul's fund raising's HUGE SURPRISE"

----------


## Starks

A huge surprise!

----------


## conner_condor

Huge isn't the word for it you putz wolf...

----------


## ajuggalossickness

they showed him hippee we are a huge surprize i love this

----------


## deedles

"huge surprise for a candidate that barely registers in the polls"

----------


## RP4ME

commercial on now - RP next! wooo hooo

----------


## Santana28

Edwards used so many Ron Paul catchphrases in his segment... i'm surprised he didn't mention that we need to return to the Constitution! Jeeze man.

----------


## Starks

Would saying "barely registering in the polls" make this a hit piece?

----------


## yaz

they said "a huge surprise for someone who barely registers in the polls"... "giant fundraising haul"  when we return...

----------


## nullvalu

> Huge isn't the word for it you putz wolf...


lol take it easy at least he's mentioning it

----------


## cmc

"A huge surprise"

Right, one look at this forum over the last two weeks and he wouldn't be so shocked.

----------


## wgadget

When will they figure out that their polls are BOGUS?

----------


## ajuggalossickness

polls hmmmmmmm... f-u frank

----------


## nullvalu

> Would saying "barely registering in the polls" make this a hit piece?


no because everyone in the MSM says that, they all repeat eachother.. remember the writer strike..?  they can't be original yet..

----------


## freelance

> When will they figure out that their polls are BOGUS?


I swear you hit enter before I could type it.

----------


## FluxCapacitor

Actually, "underdog" has a very positive connotation.  People like to root for the underdog.

And the news stations want the race to be interesting so people will watch.  Look for it to be eventually be spun as a three-way race between Ron Paul and two other guys.  If Dr. Paul is referred to as a maverick or an underdog, that's a compliment.

----------


## Starks

Focus groups? We don't need no stinkin' focus groups!

----------


## kylejack

> "A huge surprise"
> 
> Right, one look at this forum over the last two weeks and he wouldn't be so shocked.


Please note: I am still shocked!

----------


## Grandson of Liberty

$10 bucks say they string us along until the end of the hour

----------


## wbbgjr

> So, have they talked about RP yet or not??


no.. i think they are intentionally keeping us hanging on...  


i do like john edwards a little better now though.

----------


## matthylland

back on now...

----------


## sparebulb

No, it is still to come.  They know that this is big because they are using this story as bait to make us watch the Miss Edwards and Bliden pieces.

----------


## kylejack

> $10 bucks say they string us along until the end of the hour


If so, I will be happy.  Its flaky but it works to our benefit...many people hear the teasers.

----------


## freelance

> Focus groups? We don't need no stinkin' focus groups!


More like the government wants it to be interesting so that people will watch. God only knows what the left hand is doing while we're watching the right hand.

----------


## rrcamp

please god let somebody YouTube this.. i can't watch

----------


## Cindy

Biden is next. They will probably cover Paul after that, and another comercial break.

They are calling it *Pauls Cash Haul* and they show his picture standing in some debate, in the preview for that segment.


This is Great! it's what we all hoped would happen!

This is awesome Press! 

 I hope Americans start questioning the validity of the polls after this, if they don't already.

----------


## ajuggalossickness

Grandson of Liberty  
Senior Member	 	About**:
Join Date: Sep 2007
Posts: 255 


$10 bucks say they string us along until the end of the hour
The only reason Rudy McRomneyson is higher in the polls is because people have heard of him. Now get out there and make sure people have heard of RON PAUL!

To see one of the best reasons to vote for Ron Paul, click here:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=29848

ok and if i win that 10 bucks i will donate it and if you win i will donate cool

----------


## Naraku

AGGGH!!!!! The suspense is killing me!

----------


## Starks

lulz.

GOP brand is teh suck...

----------


## reaver

I love media... They are milking us for a few extra dollars.

----------


## rockwell

> Blitzer is a saint compared to O'RLY.


We used to play a game called, 'which would you rather?' like, which would you rather do, run a cheese grater over your knuckles or gargle turpentine?

Wolf Blitzer is no different than Bill O'Reilly.

----------


## conner_condor

I will watch it and tell you when RP is mention.. That way i will be the only one give them any rating till RP is talked about..

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Fred Thompson's advisor with a criminal past!  Interesting!

----------


## Naraku

> $10 bucks say they string us along until the end of the hour


Dammit, you're probably right!

----------


## wsc321

> underdog...


If they said "Under Dog" I think that might actually be excellent... Americans LOVE Under Dogs, right?

In days gone by I was hoping we'd get that title... at least until we get "Undisputed Top Tier Candidate Leading The Greatest Political Revolution in GOP History".

----------


## ajuggalossickness

the paulite party is the party on the rise

----------


## winston_blade

Draft Al Gore into the military!  I could live with that.

----------


## ajuggalossickness

screw al gore

----------


## Starks

> We used to play a game called, 'which would you rather?' like, which would you rather do, run a cheese grater over your knuckles or gargle turpentine?
> 
> Wolf Blitzer is no different than Bill O'Reilly.


Bull.

Wolf is a reporter. O'RLY is a news satirist.

----------


## matthylland

anyone else get the Al Gore commercial?

for draftgore.com i think...trying to get him to run

----------


## deedles

> polls hmmmmmmm... $#@! you frank


rofl... don't start THAT thread again...

----------


## MsDoodahs

<off topic>

REAVER, I LOVE YOUR HANDLE.

<back to topic>

----------


## jd603

Ahahahaha, someone other than paul is claiming the GOP is a damaged brand name?!?! hahaha out-right theft of Ron Paul's words... these other candidates know they're SCREWED, I love it.

----------


## Ra_

Hannity will probably spin this, when he finally has to acknowledge it,
by announcing that the Ron Paul supporters fell short of their goal by a massive $6,000,000

----------


## Adamsa

Wow, if Wolf is covering him...

----------


## ajuggalossickness

i cant help it when i see those b/s polls i get just so mad dang frank

----------


## Jordan

YouTube or it didnt happen.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

The GOP is down!  Vote Ron Paul!

----------


## ajuggalossickness

ron paul could fix the image he dont like the war or bushy

----------


## MRoCkEd

i saw ron paul  and some neocons

----------


## jd603

hahaha, so CNN waits until the end to show ron paul because it gets them the most ratings that way, and they try to brainwash you with other crappy candidates.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Sanford!  Our VP!

----------


## Starks

The GOP answers to stockholders?

----------


## rockwell

> Bull.
> 
> Wolf is a reporter. O'RLY is a news satirist.


Blitzer is a propagandist.

Turn off your TV, it's affecting your judgement.

----------


## ajuggalossickness

let everyone leave the gop so we can clean up afterword woo woo!!!!

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

It's good that they are stringing us on because more people will wait to see what the "surprise" is.  More people to learn about Ron Paul.

----------


## MsDoodahs

I noticed Sanford was using the IDENTICAL LANGUAGE that Dr. Paul uses - the GOP has LOST ITS WAY.

----------


## brumans

Has this been aired yet? I just got home.

----------


## Trance Dance Master

> Actually, "underdog" has a very positive connotation.  People like to root for the underdog.
> 
> And the news stations want the race to be interesting so people will watch.  Look for it to be eventually be spun as a three-way race between Ron Paul and two other guys.  If Dr. Paul is referred to as a maverick or an underdog, that's a compliment.


Indeed.  This is how we do the victory dance.  *For liberty!*

----------


## deedles

Big ideas?  Make sure you don't talk about Ron Paul's ideas....nwo shills

----------


## ajuggalossickness

biden should concide to ron paul its only logical

----------


## MRoCkEd

hmm

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Stop talking about Biden!  We raised more today than he did all last quarter!

----------


## Starks

> Blitzer is a propagandist.
> 
> Turn off your TV, it's affecting your judgement.


Don't tell me what to believe.

Like it or not, Wolf is a somewhat respected news anchor. O'RLY is scum. Wolf is a more reliable as a source of information.

----------


## sparebulb

Not only will it be the last story, my bet is that it will be a 15 second out the door piece right before the end of the hour commercials.  I hope I'm wrong.

----------


## ajuggalossickness

they should report on ron paul 24/7 they know that we boost rating that is why they are doing it to us. come on ratings eqaute to money

----------


## RonPaulFever

> Wolf is a more reliable as a source of information.


Yeah, if you watch CNN to find out about Anna Nicole.

----------


## Hurricane Bruiser

Hannity will say we cheated by donating more than once

----------


## manny

How many times must it be said - Ron Paul _is leading in the polls_ . In the only polls that mean anything - GOP straw polls - RP is the winner by miles. The real question for neocon candidates ought to be whether Rudy or Romney is the highest 2nd tier.

----------


## belian78

i'm thinking this is the case.  a 15 second shout out to end the session.

----------


## VoteRonPaul2008

Did I miss anything yet? and if not while we are waiting what do you guys think of Joe Biden.. I kinda like him

----------


## MRoCkEd

where is he

----------


## Bob Cochran

> How can you spin 2 million?


Uh...just a couple of crazed spammers?  I'm sure this will be Sean Hannity's spin.

----------


## yoshimaroka

CNN live stream:
http://www.cnn.com/video/live/live.html?stream=stream1

----------


## matthylland

noting yet...after another break i think...

----------


## sparebulb

> Don't tell me what to believe.
> 
> Like it or not, Wolf is a somewhat respected news anchor. O'RLY is scum. Wolf is a more reliable as a source of information.


$10 says that O'fascist makes RP "the most ridiculous item of the day".  I will not be watching to collect my bet, however.

----------


## conner_condor

Good thing is. CNN is taking away from faux news big time..

----------


## ajuggalossickness

> Hannity will say we cheated by donating more than once


dang hannity will say that but then we can just donate more

----------


## itsnobody

> CNN live stream:
> http://www.cnn.com/video/live/live.html?stream=stream1


Thanks!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> anyone else get the Al Gore commercial?
> 
> for draftgore.com i think...trying to get him to run


Yup, I saw that too.

----------


## Bob Cochran

> Did I miss anything yet? and if not while we are waiting what do you guys think of Joe Biden.. I kinda like him


He has his shortcomings but there are shreds of sincerity in the guy.

----------


## MRoCkEd

fred thompsons dog is on drugs coming up next

----------


## mport1

> Hannity will say we cheated by donating more than once


Well he is right, I did cheat

----------


## Naraku

Damn you CNN! Talk about it already!

----------


## Perry

Wolf didn't mention Paul this round. That means he's up next.

----------


## jd603

Holy crap, still no Ron, hahaha, guys do you realize what this means? Ron Paul brings way more ratings than any of these other people, thats why they save him for last, they've figured it out. Funny!

----------


## propanes

> $10 bucks say they string us along until the end of the hour


That's likely to boost the shows ratings.

----------


## njjack

they haven't talked about it yet?

----------


## ajuggalossickness

this shows how important this story is. they always do the biggest story last. hopefully they will mention the donations in real time and we can raise even more for them to report on and tommorow they will have to report on atleast 1 mil more

----------


## matthylland

> they haven't talked about it yet?


no not yet

----------


## Ra_

Today's haul, including the snail mail, just hit 2.80 mil
The entire quarter until today only got 2.77 mil

----------


## JaylieWoW

Someone needs to post something in the... While I was ... Ron Paul raised thread..

Something along the lines of..

While I was being STRUNG ALONG BY CNN, Ron Paul raised 1/2 a million dollars!

----------


## ajuggalossickness

one of the cnn heros is my dad judu instructor

----------


## kill the banks

now's the time for every good cop , every good reporter , every good intell agent to donate a $1000 or more to champion the constitution 

kill the banks

----------


## brumans

Maybe they are waiting so they can give the highest donation amount.. or maybe say "as of now" or "just during the broadcast so and so was earned"

maybe

----------


## georgia_tech_swagger

I'm TELLING YOU .... Sanford for VP!

----------


## RevolutionSD

it's funny, they must know there are thousands of us online who only watch TV if Ron Paul is on!

TV=Old Media

We're not our parents!

----------


## Naraku

It's on!

----------


## ajuggalossickness

ron paul is no underdog

----------


## RevolutionSD

> I'm TELLING YOU .... Sanford for VP!


is he catchin on?

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Woot!

----------


## Bradley in DC

> I noticed Sanford was using the IDENTICAL LANGUAGE that Dr. Paul uses - the GOP has LOST ITS WAY.


Sanford and Dr. Paul were close when they were both in the House together.

----------


## Starks

We are energetic!

----------


## MRoCkEd

Here It Is

----------


## MsDoodahs

Incredible Story!

----------


## Naraku

"This is a pretty incredible story!"

The fifth of November!

----------


## RevolutionSD

poll numbers right away.

----------


## JMO

they are talking about the 5th on CNN now.

----------


## JPFromTally

http://www.cnn.com/audio/radio/cnntv.html

On now!!!

Wolf Blitzer - "amazing day."

----------


## ajuggalossickness

they are spinning it dang it

----------


## Naraku

They mentioned Guy Fawkes and V for Vendetta!

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

and here goes the Ron Paul supporters = terrorism

----------


## Thrice

I'm at work

----------


## Karsten

I'm watching the stream and don't see it yet.

----------


## Starks

2.5 Million!

----------


## ajuggalossickness

we did it already wolf duh

----------


## RevolutionSD

Pledges? Come on Wolf!

----------


## Karsten

Was it after the fire news?

----------


## MsDoodahs

V for Vendetta coverage....

Blowing up Parliment?

Message is non violent, fundraising idea spread virally...

Since midnight more than 2.5 million dollars.

CNN cannot confirm the figures.

lol...

ACTUAL MONEY, but we can't confirm.

----------


## Naraku

It's done.

----------


## MRoCkEd

lol they cant confirm it eh

----------


## Richie

> I'm watching the stream and don't see it yet.


Same here.  Maybe it's delayed.  Let's wait and see after this report on California fires is over.

----------


## ajuggalossickness

the day anit over wolf

----------


## kalami

i liked it

----------


## OptionsTrader

It was fair.
I'm sure people will complain though, lol.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

The message is not violent!  $2.5 million!  Yes!

----------


## JPFromTally

Wolf Blitzer can't believe it!!!!

"Is this pledges or did people give their credit card numbers?"

BELIEVE IT WOLFIE BOY!!!

----------


## RevolutionSD

isn't it 2.7 Million now?
Old Media, always behind!

----------


## Dustancostine

I taught it was kind of funny they got a British Chick to report it.

----------


## conner_condor

IF.  OK A big F/K you to blitz the dick and his little graph girl.. Turn off cnn now all

----------


## Madison

Whatever, it was alright...could have been a lot worse.  Too much emphasis on "cannot confirm".  Definitely wouldn't call it "fair".

----------


## philipsantamaria

"CAN'T CONFIRM!?" buncha blood suckers.

----------


## MRoCkEd

at least they said it is nonviolent.. lol

----------


## avix123

Too short, sent out a link and it was over. Everyone was like, "wtf" did he send me?

----------


## Karsten

Screw it I'll just catch the youtube later.

----------


## specsaregood

LOL, can't confirm.  Shove it CNN.  

Are those pledges?  Are those real? OMG I'm gonna be out of a job....

----------


## KoozieChaz

"if, in fact they raised that much" just when things started looking good... SMACK!!! Right in the face.

----------


## Hurricane Bruiser

youtube pretty pretty please with millions of dollars on top

----------


## DrNoZone

Man, they will do ANYTHING to discredit Paul!  Wankers!  Still glad they covered it though.

----------


## FreedomLover

It was very fair. Wolf seemed really surprised, he couldn't believe real money was flowing in to the tune of 2 million +

----------


## walt

youtube please

----------


## sparebulb

HIT PIECE!!!!!!!!

Linked RP to violence 

Wolf Blitzed wonders whether it is real money that has been donated or if it was just pledged.

Grudgingly good publicity, however.

----------


## hopeforamerica

Don't worry, there will be follow up tomorrow.  I'm 100% Ron Paul will be talking about this to the press big time tomorrow!!

----------


## Austin

2.5 million is ahead of ronpaulgraphs.com It is likely the official number from the campaign.
*
That was actually some decent coverage, I'm thrilled at the fact that they mentioned it's non-violent.*

----------


## njandrewg

They make it sound like the campaign is lying about the numbers...5 bucks says for Obama they didn't have "confirm"

----------


## ItsTime

now they are calling Ron Paul a liar

----------


## mport1

You know what this means, donate more to get them to shove it down their $#@!ing throats.

----------


## stevedasbach

> "CAN'T CONFIRM!?" buncha blood suckers.


The campaign should invite CNN to send a reporter over and see how the real-time system works. Who knows -- might get another story out of it.

----------


## asdf

Whos idea was it anyway the stupid V for Vendetta bull$#@!.  

WTF???

They should just said the mass donation day is the 5th of November since that is exactly 1 year until election, not connect it to Vendetta/Terrorism bull$#@!.

----------


## FunkBuddha

Other than the fact that they kept repeating "we can't confirm it", I thought it was excellent. She emphasized that this was grassroots and that the campaign had nothing to do with it.

I though this was good journalism.

----------


## stalcottsmith

Chill out people!  They did a good job reporting it.  Wolf said it would be amazing and very impressive.  Of course they are skeptical!!!  They are afraid of getting played.  We know the truth.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Wolf asked her "are those just pledges or did people really give their credit card numbers and give the money?"  

He was freaked out by it, lol.

----------


## itsnobody

Man I missed it, I need a youtube please

----------


## grapplerkepp

It was actually good coverage. I think these guys were really stumped as to how come all this money was coming in.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> You no what this means, donate more to get them to shove it down their $#@!ing throats.


+1

----------


## austin356

It could have been much much worse. I am glad they did not run with the theme and instead were saying "cannot confirm". Everyone knows if a campaign specifically says it has RAISED (not pledges) x amount, then that is not BS.

----------


## ClayTrainor

overall good coverage, but of course the media has to throw in a couple shots at us... they are very scared.

----------


## Vaughn

Awsome report,  I thought it was pretty fair.  I thought it was funny the Wolf couldnt believe people actually donated that amount.

----------


## 10thAmendmentMan

> now they are calling Ron Paul a liar


No.  Calling him a POTENTIAL liar. 

They have to say "can't confirm" in order to hedge against the .01% of times when official spokespeople do outright lie or have their facts wrong.

----------


## yongrel

> You no what this means, donate more to get them to shove it down their $#@!ing throats.


This would be the best solution.

However, physically jamming the money down their throats may be more satisfying in the short term.

----------


## dmitchell

Face it: the whole Guy Fawkes thing _is weird_. Be that as it may, they said it "wasn't about violence," was not sanctioned by the campaign, and was viral on the internet. Don't write angry letters. Even some of Paul's supporters (like myself) are a little embarrassed by the Guy Fawkes concept. But this is a great day for liberty, and the coverage was fine.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Whos idea was it anyway the stupid V for Vendetta bull$#@!.  
> 
> WTF???
> 
> They should just said the mass donation day is the 5th of November since that is exactly 1 year until election, not connect it to Vendetta/Terrorism bull$#@!.


That's not fair.  Go look at the website.  www.thisnovember5th.com

----------


## ItsTime

Ya i stand corrected 




> No.  Calling him a POTENTIAL liar. 
> 
> They have to say "can't confirm" in order to hedge against the .01% of times when official spokespeople do outright lie or have their facts wrong.

----------


## deedles

> LOL, can't confirm.  Shove it CNN.  
> 
> Are those pledges?  Are those real? OMG I'm gonna be out of a job....


Can they just not believe anymore that people are capable of acting of their own accord?  Rather than just following what the msm feeds us?  They need to understand that WE AREN'T CONSUMERS AND NUMBERS OUT HERE... WE ARE THE OWNERS OF THIS COUNTRY AND WE'RE G-D SICK AND TIRED OF THIS BS!

----------


## mport1

> This would be the best solution.
> 
> However, physically jamming the money down their throats may be more satisfying in the short term.


Lol.

----------


## Eli

theyll find out just how real we are tomarrow! Lets get to that five million!

----------


## misconstrued

> Whos idea was it anyway the stupid V for Vendetta bull$#@!.  
> 
> WTF???
> 
> They should just said the mass donation day is the 5th of November since that is exactly 1 year until election, not connect it to Vendetta/Terrorism bull$#@!.


OK, none of this $#@! again... If you think you know how to do a promotion better then do one!

----------


## john_anderson_ii

I think the "cannot confirm" nonsense was more to cover their ass than smearing Paul.  I'm pretty positive that no one in that news room really knows what's going on yet, and how our donation system works.

I'm sure Wolf wanted to cover his ass so he wouldn't have to backtrack later if that turned out to be pledges or whatever.

----------


## MRoCkEd

poll numbers now - not showing paul of course

----------


## I Am Weasel

OH COME ON!!!!! And no mention of Ron Paul in their damn poll? COME ON!!!!!!! Guilliani is still top, no mention of us at all.... damn them

----------


## stevedasbach

> HIT PIECE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Linked RP to violence 
> 
> Wolf Blitzed wonders whether it is real money that has been donated or if it was just pledged.
> 
> Grudgingly good publicity, however.


The linkage was honest reporting -- "V for Vendetta" WAS the inspiration for choosing that date. You can't blame CNN for reporting it.

----------


## ajuggalossickness

i am sorry f... huckabee he is a f.... loser only thing he is good for is spilting the vote and we rise through the ashes

----------


## hornet

> youtube pretty pretty please with millions of dollars on top


lol, now that made me laugh!

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Hey Tsongas!  Ron Paul is anti-Bush and is running on change!

----------


## FireofLiberty

I don't think it was a hit piece.  At least they talked to the guy behind the site to get the real story instead of just assuming.

----------


## walt

wolf did look confused

----------


## KewlRonduderules

> Whos idea was it anyway the stupid V for Vendetta bull$#@!.  
> 
> WTF???
> 
> They should just said the mass donation day is the 5th of November since that is exactly 1 year until election, not connect it to Vendetta/Terrorism bull$#@!.


Chill! it is not about terrorism or V.

It's about taking our country back and letting them know we want it back. That is the message.

----------


## rrcamp

This idiot just said "nobody is running as the anti-bush, anti war" etc... blood pressure... can't take it ... any.. more

----------


## RevolutionSD

> Whos idea was it anyway the stupid V for Vendetta bull$#@!.  
> 
> WTF???
> 
> They should just said the mass donation day is the 5th of November since that is exactly 1 year until election, not connect it to Vendetta/Terrorism bull$#@!.


People LOVE that movie, if anything, mentioning it was a POSITIVE, chill out.

----------


## itsnobody

> This idiot just said "nobody is running as the anti-bush, anti war" etc... blood pressure... can't take it ... any.. more


Yeah exactly, what a fool, he completely ignorned Ron Paul, who was exactly what he described

----------


## Ninja Homer

It wasn't bad for the first coverage of it by MSM for the day.  I really don't think it was a hit piece at all... they are just clueless.

I'm just glad it finally got a little MSM coverage.  Now that CNN has mentioned it, it may open the flood gates for all the other stations to cover it.

----------


## paulitics

youtube?

----------


## moonbat

> Whos idea was it anyway the stupid V for Vendetta bull$#@!.  
> 
> WTF???
> 
> They should just said the mass donation day is the 5th of November since that is exactly 1 year until election, not connect it to Vendetta/Terrorism bull$#@!.


Get a life...

----------


## KewlRonduderules

> wolf did look confused


He and the AIPAC cronies are scratching their heads.

Ha ha!!!

----------


## RonPaulCult

F you CNN for saying you can't confirm it.  Confirm THIS:

Thank you for your generous donation of $201.00!

Contribution received!
Thank you very much for your donation to the Ron Paul 2008 Presidential Campaign.

Your donation will allow us to expand and grow our campaign.

We depend on donors like you to help us spread the message of freedom, peace and prosperity through Ron Paul’s candidacy.

You will receive an email shortly with a confirmation number.

----------


## misconstrued

> Face it: the whole Guy Fawkes thing _is weird_. Be that as it may, they said it "wasn't about violence," was not sanctioned by the campaign, and was viral on the internet. Don't write angry letters. Even some of Paul's supporters (like myself) are a little embarrassed by the Guy Fawkes concept. The coverage was fine.


Face it. Everything about this campaign is "weird". What's your point? If you can't stomach it set you sights on the November 11th campaign.

----------


## rockwell

> Don't tell me what to believe.
> 
> Like it or not, Wolf is a somewhat respected news anchor. O'RLY is scum. Wolf is a more reliable as a source of information.


FAIR ENOUGH I WON'T TELL YOU WHAT TO BELIEVE, I WILL ONLY ASK THAT YOU READ WITH DISCERNMENT.

HE IS NO MORE A SOURCE OF INFORMATION THAN JOSEPH GOEBELS WAS A SOCIAL THEORIST.

BLITZER IS A PROPAGANDIST -

Blitzer began his career in journalism in the early 1970s in the Tel Aviv bureau of the Reuters news agency. In 1973 he caught the eye of Jerusalem Post editor Ari Rath, who hired Blitzer as a Washington correspondent for the English-language Israeli newspaper. Blitzer would remain with the Post until 1990, covering both American politics and developments in the Middle East.[2]

OF COURSE YOU PROBABLY DIDN'T KNOW THAT BECAUSE YOU JUST WANTED TO ARGUE SEMANTICS WITH ME, SO I FORGIVE YOU, BUT THIS GUY IS AS UNBIASED AS BRITNEY SPEARS IS MODEST.

----------


## gjdavis60

> Chill! it is not about terrorism or V.
> 
> It's about taking our country back and letting them know we want it back. That is the message.


Life imitating art, no? The irony couldn't be sweeter!

----------


## tsetsefly

youtube!

----------


## MGreen

I'll only be pissed if they don't follow up on this. If they don't report the final numbers tomorrow, thus leaving their viewers thinking Paul hasn't raised over 2 mil or that they're only pledges, then everyone at CNN should die horribly in a fire.

In a nonviolent way.

----------


## Ra_

I thought it was the best report that we could hope to get.
I liked how excited they both acted.

It is depressing that they are now discussing the GOP candidates
and showing a chart that doesn't include Ron Paul.
They talk about how GOP voters are dissatisfied with the field
because there is no "Anti-Bush"
*Duh*

It will make it all the sweeter in a month or two,
when half the stories are about Ron Paul, 
because the rest of the country starts to catch on.

----------


## jpa

youtube or it didn't happen

----------


## rpfreedom08

youtube?

----------


## rockwell

I WAS RIGHT, NO KIDDING.

"Is this pledges or did people give their credit card numbers?"

APPARENTLY CRACK JOURNALIST WOLF BLITZER WAS UNABLE TO ACCESS THE ULTRA MODERN INTERNET TO COMPLETE HIS RESEARCH FROM THE ULTRA MODERN STUDIOS OF CNN.

HIT

PIECE.

I AM VINDICATED.

PLEASE KILL YOUR TV.

----------


## JaylieWoW

> *Duh*


Quite possibly the most intelligent thing I've heard all day.  LOL

----------


## givemeliberty

Maybe they know that the more they ignore us the more powerful we will become. Great for ratings around Christmas.

gotta wish i guess

----------


## mport1

> F you CNN for saying you can't confirm it.  Confirm THIS:
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation of $201.00!
> 
> Contribution received!
> Thank you very much for your donation to the Ron Paul 2008 Presidential Campaign.
> 
> Your donation will allow us to expand and grow our campaign.
> 
> ...


THIS is how you solve a problem!

----------


## Naraku

*rockwell*

Dude, don't be an ass, coverage is coverage.

----------


## brumans

> I WAS RIGHT, NO KIDDING.
> 
> "Is this pledges or did people give their credit card numbers?"
> 
> APPARENTLY CRACK JOURNALIST WOLF BLITZER WAS UNABLE TO ACCESS THE ULTRA MODERN INTERNET TO COMPLETE HIS RESEARCH FROM THE ULTRA MODERN STUDIOS OF CNN.
> 
> HIT
> 
> PIECE.
> ...


I'm sure it'll be confirmed tomorrow and we'll get lots more coverage.  Right now it's still going on, so they are a little hesitant to say anything 100%.

----------


## dmitchell

> Face it. Everything about this campaign is "weird". What's your point? If you can't stomach it set you sights on the November 11th campaign.


Who says I can't stomach it? I did my part and donated today just like everyone else. My point is that if you are going to come up with weird ideas, don't become angry when people call them weird.

----------


## mrchubbs

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PxCdrBcdmnM


Enjoy.

----------


## RevolutionSD

Of course Wolf is a propagandist. They all are. The MSM is controlled by the CFR and will never be on board with Ron Paul or any anti-war candidate.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Cafferty is on!

----------


## tsetsefly

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=PxCdrBcdmnM
> 
> 
> Enjoy.


 thanks

----------


## FreedomLover

> I WAS RIGHT, NO KIDDING.
> 
> "Is this pledges or did people give their credit card numbers?"
> 
> APPARENTLY CRACK JOURNALIST WOLF BLITZER WAS UNABLE TO ACCESS THE ULTRA MODERN INTERNET TO COMPLETE HIS RESEARCH FROM THE ULTRA MODERN STUDIOS OF CNN.
> 
> HIT
> 
> PIECE.
> ...


Calm down for goodness sake.

There is no way to verify the totals just from a meter on the website. If they did say that it was exactly that amount, and it ended up being less because of bad transactions, over-donating, or a glitch, then they'd have to retract and look bad.

Seriously, calm down.

----------


## Johnnybags

> I WAS RIGHT, NO KIDDING.
> 
> "Is this pledges or did people give their credit card numbers?"
> 
> APPARENTLY CRACK JOURNALIST WOLF BLITZER WAS UNABLE TO ACCESS THE ULTRA MODERN INTERNET TO COMPLETE HIS RESEARCH FROM THE ULTRA MODERN STUDIOS OF CNN.
> 
> HIT
> 
> PIECE.
> ...


if they are pledges but some CFR editor told them to make it less credible. I knew they say blow up Parliament front and center though.

----------


## rockwell

"they are just clueless."

YES, THAT MUST BE IT, THERE CAN BE NO OTHER EXPLANATION.

A BUDGET THAT RIVALS NASA, THIRTY THOUSAND EMPLOYEES, HELICOPTERS, COMPUTER MAINFRAMES, SKYSCRAPERS, BUT NOT A CLUE.

MMMKAY.

----------


## atariman486

Thanks! Boy this youtube thing is really catching on, I'm tellin' ya!

----------


## Richandler

Huzzah! Wonder when GreeNBC is going to start saying stuff. Hey Mabe Chris Mathews will talk about something other than Clinton!

----------


## asdf

> That's not fair.  Go look at the website.  www.thisnovember5th.com


Yeah, they removed the Vendetta stuff from the website, but the media still talked about the 5th of November being symbolic to trying to blow up the Parliament. 

Now instead of this day being all positive, the media will use this to attack us.

It was a stupid and unnecessary to connect this day to the 'gunpowder plot', and they will use anything they have to attack us.

----------


## rockwell

> I'm sure it'll be confirmed tomorrow and we'll get lots more coverage.  Right now it's still going on, so they are a little hesitant to say anything 100%.


WOULD YOU CARE TO BET?

I WILL.

COLD HARD CASH.

AND I'M NOT ANGRY, MY CAPS LOCK IS STUCK.

----------


## jointhefightforfreedom

now they showed a rep poll without paul in it !
IDIOTS were do they get these idiots!

----------


## Ra_

> Quite possibly the most intelligent thing I've heard all day.  LOL


One usually has to frequent a Think Tank to encounter a young lady with your sophisticated perception.

----------


## Dlynne

Thanks so much for the You Tube. I think this report was great!

----------


## misconstrued

> Who says I can't stomach it? I did my part and donated today just like everyone else. My point is that if you are going to come up with weird ideas, don't become angry when people call them weird.


I didn't become angry because people called them weird. I'm angry at the people who have shot down this idea from the beginning and continue to do so. If all they said was, "that's weird" there would have been no rise in blood pressure

----------


## literatim

The news simply does not know what to make of it. They are very confused. When they come to terms with it, they will be scared.

----------


## RevolutionSD

> Huzzah! Wonder when GreeNBC is going to start saying stuff. Hey Mabe Chris Mathews will talk about something other than Clinton!


Mathews has Duncan Hunter on today. HUH?

----------


## Vvick727

it was cool, i just didn't like the
"a desperate disease requires a dangerous remedy" quote

it seems like they picked that on purpose

----------


## Jordan

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=PxCdrBcdmnM
> 
> 
> Enjoy.


You rock.  Thanks.

----------


## DJ RP

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=PxCdrBcdmnM
> 
> 
> Enjoy.


Thank you, MUCH APPRECIATED!!!

----------


## FreedomLover

> AND I'M NOT ANGRY, MY CAPS LOCK IS STUCK.


That's my new signature.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Chris Mathew's Political Power Rankings at 7 PM ET!  That should be interesting.

----------


## ashlux

> it was cool, i just didn't like the
> "a desperate disease requires a dangerous remedy" quote
> 
> it seems like they picked that on purpose


And left it on the screen for quite a while too.

----------


## rockwell

> That's my new signature.


HAPPY TO BE OF SERVICE.

*CHASES TAIL FURIOUSLY*

----------


## DJ RP

This wasn't a hit piece it was fair journalism!!!!! WE SHOULD BE HAPPY ABOUT THIS STORY!

----------


## rockwell

> This wasn't a hit piece it was fair journalism!!!!! WE SHOULD BE HAPPY ABOUT THIS STORY!


NO THANK YOU, BUT THANKS FOR TRYING.

KILL YOUR TV.

THAT IS ALL.

----------


## TheDuke

Wolf looks shocked.... a non-AIPAC candidate that actually gets tons of money

----------


## johngr

> Blitzer is a propagandist.
> 
> Turn off your TV, it's affecting your judgement.


Blitzer is a Mossad agent.

----------


## FreedomLover

> Blitzer is a Mossad agent.


O shut up.

----------


## Ozwest

Nothing wrong with that piece. It's going to inspire a lot more people to donate, especially fans of the movie, and there are quite a few.

----------


## kherty

I have to admit, I was very leary of the Guy Fawkes thing and the V imagery as I also felt it would convey the wrong "violent" message.

Although, after seeing that report on CNN, I think it may have been discounted as I don't see it as being a bad thing, but more symbolic.  I'm pleased with the coverage that we got.

One thing is for sure, it will get the gossip circles talking!!!

----------


## rrcamp

I'd like to pledge my foot up Wolf's ass. Whatever. We're all immune to the bull$#@! at this point.

----------


## BillyDkid

> Huzzah! Wonder when GreeNBC is going to start saying stuff. Hey Mabe Chris Mathews will talk about something other than Clinton!


I wouldn't bet on it.  Not a mention of RP yet.  I doubt there will be one.  What a slime.

----------


## MyKillK

> Actually, "underdog" has a very positive connotation.  People like to root for the underdog.
> 
> And the news stations want the race to be interesting so people will watch.  Look for it to be eventually be spun as a three-way race between Ron Paul and two other guys.  If Dr. Paul is referred to as a maverick or an underdog, that's a compliment.



I'm glad you used the word "connotation" because that is VITAL. Ron Paul being referred to as an "underdog" is a HUGE improvement over "marginal" "dark horse" or even "insurgent" (yes I've heard that used before). Almost every term I've heard that describes RP's candidacy has had a very negative connotation. I wouldn't be surprised if it was intentional: networks have hordes of propaganda trained psychologists who understand the importance of connotation very well.

We all know "$#@! you Frank!" but Frank Luntz does make a very good point that we all need to understand very well: You can get almost anyone to change their mind on almost any issue just based on what kinds of words you use.

----------


## Ridiculous

I am extremely pleased about the money raised today. But, I knew this V/Guy Fawkes $#@! was coming....

----------


## paulitics

The covergae wasn't horrible, but the imagery of the red V and quote looked bad, and the reference to blowing up parliment.

----------


## european

ace coverage by CNN tbh!

----------


## ashlux

> I am extremely pleased about the money raised today. But, I knew this V/Guy Fawkes $#@! was coming....


CNN didn't mention anarchist.  They did associate him with a plot to blow up parliament, but in the same breath associated him with a fairly popular movie too.  

The general population who doesn't know who he is might think "it can't be _that_ bad, they made a movie about it."

----------


## Copperhed51

Hey, whoever made the youtube video, I reposted it over on facebook and one of our hearing impaired supporters messaged me saying they were grateful for the closed captioning.  So, from her and me, thanks for doing it that way.

----------


## Ra_

The British lady pointed out how the Ron Paul campaign has nothing to do with this historic event.

*That*, is the most astonishing thing of all.
This devotion from all of us, indicates just how much his following will continue to snowball.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

They said it was non-violent and that the campaign had nothing to do with it.  Stop fretting Ridiculous!  Today is a day of joy and gayness!

----------


## rpfreedom08

very good piece.  I don't think anyone will get turned off to it.  I think they did a fine job keeping with the facts.  Boo for whoever said this was bad.

----------


## ashlux

> I'm glad you used the word "connotation" because that is VITAL. Ron Paul being referred to as an "underdog" is a HUGE improvement over "marginal" "dark horse" or even "insurgent" (yes I've heard that used before).


Yup, "underdog" is a great word.  People tend to like to see the little guy win.  For sports fans, it certainly stirs up plenty of positive thoughts.

----------


## OptionsTrader

War propaganda coming up next on CNN.

*Baby Jihadists.  Just in time for Christmas.*

----------


## Gimme Some Truth

I dunno what some of you are angry about. It was quite a fair report (they didnt get time to really put their negative spin on it). They genuinely sounded shocked. This will get alot of airplay once the final numbers come in. 

This is the tipping point of the campaign. I have no doubt

On to the White House!

----------


## The Dane

Think about how many people who loved that movie will check out Ron Paul tonight and donate because of that  "hit piece". Now STFU, and reserve the critisism for the* real* hit pieces.

----------


## Steven Vincent

Hi.  If you could call in a report on that CNN report to "The Freedom Message" that would be great.  Or email me a link to the video so I can play it on the program.

"The Freedom Message" is now a live daily internet television news report.

Thanks!


Yours in support of Ron Paul for President,

Steven Vincent
The Freedom Message
Web Site: http://www.RonPaulFreedomMessage.com
Email:  FreedomMessage@sbcglobal.net

Monday-Friday from 3:30-4:30 PDT, 5:30-6:30 CDT, 6:30-7:30 EDT
Call in number: 877-270-8714

Meetup:   http://www.ronpaul.meetup.com/496/
YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/user/FreedomMessage
MySpace: http://www.myspace.com/217494572
Store:      http://www.cafepress.com/RonPaulRadio

First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.: Gandhi

----------


## tnvoter

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=PxCdrBcdmnM
> 
> 
> Enjoy.



Thank you! And i'm so glad this wasn't a He Who Must Not Be Name Rolled video.

----------


## paulitics

> I dunno what some of you are angry about. It was quite a fair report (they didnt get time to really put their negative spin on it). They genuinely sounded shocked. This will get alot of airplay once the final numbers come in. 
> 
> This is the tipping point of the campaign. I have no doubt
> 
> On to the White House!


Yeah, it wasn't horrible, definately not a hitpiece.  I think tomorrow will tell the story if the media tries to put alot of negative spin on the V symbolism.  They are probably in shock mode right now.

----------


## dmspilot00

I thought it was fair. I wish they hadn't shown the "dangerous remedy" quote, but there were also good points that balanced out the bad; they showed the online counter for the 4th quarter with $5.5 million on it. I also appreciated that they framed the story with segments about how the GOP base is shrinking, the front runners are the same as Bush, etc..

----------


## belian78

just donated another $25!  woofreakinhoo!

----------


## madcat033

> Chill! it is not about terrorism or V.
> 
> It's about taking our country back and letting them know we want it back. That is the message.



No, it's all about what people PERCEIVE.  When they see the big bloody V on screen with "A desperate disease requires a dangerous remedy," they're not going to think "oh, that is clearly about taking back our country!  Go Ron Paul!"

They're going to think, "wow that looks scary and fringe."  They're not going to take him seriously as a presidential candidate.  The quote basically compares Ron Paul to a dangerous remedy.  And she made sure to mention Guy Fawkes wanted to blow up parliament.

It's not what you say, it's what they hear.  And the fact that the website creator had to defend himself by saying that it's not violent tells you everything you need to know about what the perception is.

----------


## DrNoZone

> No, it's all about what people PERCEIVE.  When they see the big bloody V on screen with "A desperate disease requires a dangerous remedy," they're not going to think "oh, that is clearly about taking back our country!  Go Ron Paul!"
> 
> They're going to think, "wow that looks scary and fringe."  They're not going to take him seriously as a presidential candidate.  The quote basically compares Ron Paul to a dangerous remedy.  And she made sure to mention Guy Fawkes wanted to blow up parliament.
> 
> It's not what you say, it's what they hear.  And the fact that the website creator had to defend himself by saying that it's not violent tells you everything you need to know about what the perception is.


Give it up already!  Holy $#@!!

----------


## princessredtights

> wolf did look confused


I agree -  I think the "shocker" was the look on Wolf's face ...  he probably can't believe it!  

Well, I hope "they" (all the pundits, etc) will keep putting their heads in the sand ...  they will be SHOCKED next year!  

This whole thing totally recharges me ... we need to get out there and educate/"paulinate" the public!  


Leave them all just scratching their heads saying "what the f*ck?"

----------


## starless

> They're going to think, "wow that looks scary and fringe."  They're not going to take him seriously as a presidential candidate.  The quote basically compares Ron Paul to a dangerous remedy.  And she made sure to mention Guy Fawkes wanted to blow up parliament.


How about you STFU YOU $#@!ING PESSIMIST.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> No, it's all about what people PERCEIVE.  When they see the big bloody V on screen with "A desperate disease requires a dangerous remedy," they're not going to think "oh, that is clearly about taking back our country!  Go Ron Paul!"
> 
> They're going to think, "wow that looks scary and fringe."  They're not going to take him seriously as a presidential candidate.  The quote basically compares Ron Paul to a dangerous remedy.  And she made sure to mention Guy Fawkes wanted to blow up parliament.
> 
> It's not what you say, it's what they hear.  And the fact that the website creator had to defend himself by saying that it's not violent tells you everything you need to know about what the perception is.


Madcat.  It's done.  Let's enjoy it, ok?

----------


## orenbus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsJKfm041eg

Digg here:

http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/CN...mber_Donations

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

> it was cool, i just didn't like the
> "a desperate disease requires a dangerous remedy" quote
> 
> it seems like they picked that on purpose


If anyone is legitimately shocked that the media chose to point out the violent/anarchist meaning of V for Vendetta, then they are naive

----------


## angelatc

> Wolf Blitzer can't believe it!!!!
> 
> "Is this pledges or did people give their credit card numbers?"


What an idiot. Isn't he a supposed to be an investigative reporter? How hard is it to research that? I have not seen one person from the Paul campaign, either official or unofficial, that asked for or talked about pledges. It's all cash, all the time.

Do you folks realize that we've already rasied more in this quarter than we did the entire previous quarter?  

He's catching on!

----------


## tmg19103

> If anyone is legitimately shocked that the media chose to point out the violent/anarchist meaning of V for Vendetta, then they are naive


MSNBC also just reported today that 74% of Americans are not happy with the direction of the ENTIRE COUNTRY.

The people are NOT happy and they are looking for a candidate, so I can't see this as hurting - and only helping. 

The reporting giving it an"edge" draws interest, IMHO.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

> MSNBC also just reported today that 74% of Americans are not happy with the direction of the ENTIRE COUNTRY.
> 
> The people are NOT happy and they are looking for a candidate, so I can't see this as hurting - and only helping. 
> 
> The reporting giving it an"edge" draws interest, IMHO.


I think the 2.5 in one day would have garnered attention by itself without the need to linking it to a theme - especially one that could be spun in a negative light

I fully support the boston tea party idea though.  THAT'S something people can relate to. The funny thing is that the American Patriots were not so much different from V.  One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter.  You cant negatively spin a Boston Tea Party fundraiser (stop saying money bomb!)

----------


## Tom29

> How about you STFU YOU $#@!ING PESSIMIST.


 
Let's keep it civil will you.
What's up with many people using the f-word all of a sudden?
Love like in r-EVOL-ution remember?

----------


## Wendi

Everyone should donate another dollar every time the story is mentioned on a national broadcast 

Then we can play watch the spin-machine reporters' heads explode from anger and confusion

----------


## allyinoh

> Everyone should donate another dollar every time the story is mentioned on a national broadcast 
> 
> Then we can play watch the spin-machine reporters' heads explode from anger and confusion


Everytime I hear something negative especially, I want to donate more.  I really understand the financial situation that a lot of people are in, including myself, but I tell people that if they donate now and Ron Paul become's president they'll get it back and more!  

People donate as much as you can, let's keep this going and really make some headlines! =)

----------


## sandersondavis

Deleted post

----------


## manny

As somebody posted earlier had it been for any other candidate they wouldn't have bothered with the "need confirming " bit and indeed they tried to put a bit of a bad twist on it, needlessly mentioning violence (excuse me, wasn't it _every_ other GOP candidate who said they would consider a pre-emptive nuclear strike on civilians in Iran????) but at the end of the day, so what? The message got through loud and clear - Ron Paul received a huge number of donations today. I reckon the real news coverage will be tomorrow and that's cool since the number keeps getting bigger. They'll try but there's no real way to put a bad spin on $3m donations in a day.

----------


## scrosnoe

thanks for pointing out the captioning - I missed it until I went back to look again and it was huge!

----------


## qwerty

5 stars, comment on it, put it in your favorites now!

----------


## brumans

There will be better coverage tomorrow.. trust me.

----------


## FreedomLover

> As somebody posted earlier had it been for any other candidate they wouldn't have bothered with the "need confirming " bit and indeed they tried to put a bit of a bad twist on it, needlessly mentioning violence (excuse me, wasn't it _every_ other GOP candidate who said they would consider a pre-emptive nuclear strike on civilians in Iran????)


Civilians? I doubt that ever transpired, but as far the violent aspect, I think anyone who didn't see the fact that celebrating the day parliament in england was going to be blown up might be mentioned in a news story about the fundraiser is deluded.

That's really the only drawback to this day.

----------


## lonestarguy

wolf blitzer report on ron paul 11/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ugxv2ZaLSIs

----------


## American

looks like he is going to talk about it again right now after this commercial....

----------


## Richandler

They wouldnt' have said they can't confirm and need to wait for FEC filing is it was Clinton, Obama or Giuliani.

----------


## smtwngrl

> VoteRonPaul2008  
> Did I miss anything yet? and if not while we are waiting what do you guys think of Joe Biden.. I kinda like him


I haven't really cared for him since the mid-nineties, when I found about an article he wrote in the Wall Street Journal, "How I Learned to Love the New World Order".

----------


## Revolution9

> Originally Posted by asdf  
> Whos idea was it anyway the stupid V for Vendetta bull$#@!. 
> 
> WTF???
> 
> They should just said the mass donation day is the 5th of November since that is exactly 1 year until election, not connect it to Vendetta/Terrorism bull$#@!.





> That's not fair.  Go look at the website.  www.thisnovember5th.com


If LibertyEagle tells you to basically chill and behave then you are over the edge on this. See that number up in the corner of her posts? Well 7,453 and counting posts were worrywart posts. If she ain't worried then just put the toys back in the playpen and be rest assured..din din will be at the high chair just in time like always.

HTH
Randy

----------


## Gimme Some Truth

"Even the news in SWEDEN are covering this historical event"

----------


## smtwngrl

> Someone needs to post something in the... While I was ... Ron Paul raised thread..
> 
> Something along the lines of..
> 
> While I was being STRUNG ALONG BY CNN, Ron Paul raised 1/2 a million dollars!


lol

----------


## starless

> din din will be at the high chair just in time like always.

----------


## Revolution9

> Yeah, they removed the Vendetta stuff from the website, but the media still talked about the 5th of November being symbolic to trying to blow up the Parliament. 
> 
> Now instead of this day being all positive, the media will use this to attack us.
> 
> It was a stupid and unnecessary to connect this day to the 'gunpowder plot', and they will use anything they have to attack us.


I nominate you the whack-a-mole candidate of the day.

Randy

----------


## maiki

> AND I'M NOT ANGRY, MY CAPS LOCK IS STUCK.


You win this thread.

----------


## speciallyblend

TO BE HONEST,most americans arent happy with the fed gov as it is,so relating the movie or comic book,will only motivate more to join us and donate  so LET THEM REPORT whatever they want to make up,they will get blowback MORE RON PAUL SUPPORTERS

----------


## Revolution9

> I am extremely pleased about the money raised today. But, I knew this V/Guy Fawkes $#@! was coming....


Actually you are in a real tight race with the other clown for the nomination of whack-a-mole of the day.

Randy

----------


## Revolution9

> If anyone is legitimately shocked that the media chose to point out the violent/anarchist meaning of V for Vendetta, then they are naive


And I know yer trying to get the nomination of whack-a-mole for the day.. But frankly yer just not whiney enough. Yer only passively aggressively smarmy. No points there.

HTH
Randy

----------


## FreedomLover

O wow they're talking about ron paul again.

Cafferty brought it up

Wolf said the libertarians are really behind him

gloria borger - he wants to get the govt out of your life, ron paul is different, not establishment

----------


## Revolution9

> I think the 2.5 in one day would have garnered attention by itself without the need to linking it to a theme - especially one that could be spun in a negative light
> 
> I fully support the boston tea party idea though.  THAT'S something people can relate to. The funny thing is that the American Patriots were not so much different from V.  One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter.  You cant negatively spin a Boston Tea Party fundraiser (stop saying money bomb!)


Hell.. V is a movie.. The Boston Tea Party was pure spitting in the PTB faces and inviting them to a fight. Yer all bass ackwards. But you may be in the running for whack-a-mole of the day if you keep the belligerence in the face of facts up. Yer outnumbered 100,000 to 1. I suggest you come out with yer hands up!

Randy

----------


## terlinguatx

...

----------


## FreedomLover

Cafferty said something like "Im tired of people saying you can't be competive without being establishment, look at ron paul, he's raised 2 million dollars today, and while he's not competive now, this will make him"

----------


## American

Yeah, that was pretty good coverage, certainly peak some interest.

----------


## smtwngrl

> Awsome report,  I thought it was pretty fair.  I thought it was funny the Wolf couldnt believe people actually donated that amount.


Lol      The more you believe the BS that he has "no chance", the bigger the shock when things like this happen.  I didn't see it, but I find the thought of their surprise to be very entertaining.

----------


## Magsec

If you were watching Blitzer in the past 5 minutes there was some RP talk for 45 seconds.  Cafferty was saying that if RP can keep his "$2.5 million" fundraising going he can be competitive, and some lady was saying that he represents the position of getting big government off people's backs.

----------


## brumans

They just had another "round table" conversation about Ron Paul... Cafferty put in some more good words

----------


## OptionsTrader

> They just had another "round table" conversation about Ron Paul... Cafferty put in some more good words


Cafferty is a very independent thinker and speaks his mind, often to the dismay of Blitzer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXe7cOsWjwk
*Jack Cafferty: More Ron Paul? (CNN*)

----------


## ashlux

> If you were watching Blitzer in the past 5 minutes there was some RP talk for 45 seconds.  Cafferty was saying that if RP can keep his "$2.5 million" fundraising going he can be competitive, and some lady was saying that he represents the position of getting big government off people's backs.


You make it sound like he did not understand that that is $2.5m _today_.  Is that the case?  I mean, RP doesn't need to keep up the pace of 2.5m per day... (as nice as that would be).

----------


## brumans

> You make it sound like he did not understand that that is $2.5m _today_.  Is that the case?  I mean, RP doesn't need to keep up the pace of 2.5m per day... (as nice as that would be).


He said today when he mentioned the 2.5 mil.

----------


## Richandler

Thank you Jack! Man I really wish he had his own hour!

----------


## smtwngrl

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=PxCdrBcdmnM
> 
> 
> Enjoy.


Thank you, thank you.

----------


## KramerDSP

Mr. Chubbs, THANK YOU! The video is Captioned! How in the world did you get the captions to appear ?!?!

----------


## parke

> WOO HOO!
> 
> And it's going to go even BIGGER tonight, because I know some are holding their donations until later on...
> 
> WOO HOO!


Im waiting until 11 30 Central time.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

It looked like Jeffrey Toobin, CNN's legal analyst, was going to make a negative comment about Ron. Wolf shut him down before he could get it out.

----------


## orenbus

http://www.ronpaulnation.com/tv.html...in_glenn_gould

this is how I feel

----------


## Matt

> I'm glad you used the word "connotation" because that is VITAL. Ron Paul being referred to as an "underdog" is a HUGE improvement over "marginal" "dark horse" or even "insurgent" (yes I've heard that used before).


Coming up on FOX News!  Unlawful enemy combatant candidate Ron Paul raises $4 million.

----------

